# Πώς λέμε "δραχμικός" στην εποχή τού ευρώ;



## Zazula (May 15, 2008)

Το επίθετο "δραχμικός/-ή/-ό" είναι μια βολικότατη λεξούλα στο χώρο της οικονομίας και των επιχειρήσεων. Δηλώνει κάτι που έχει σχέση με τη νομισματική αξία της δραχμής: _Δραχμική έκπτωση,_ που υπολογίζεται με βάση τη δραχμή. _Δραχμικά ομόλογα_, με ρήτρα δραχμής. Ειδικότερα η _δραχμική έκπτωση_ λέγεται λεγόταν σε αντιδιαστολή με την _ποσοστιαία έκπτωση._

Είμαστε λοιπόν πλέον στην εποχή του ευρώ (πανάθεμά μας). Τι λέμε τώρα πια για να αποδώσουμε το νόημα του επιθέτου _δραχμικός_; Για τα ομόλογα λ.χ., τα πράγματα δεν είναι _τόσο_ τραγικά - λες ένα "με ρήτρα ευρώ" και καθάρισες. Τι γίνεται όμως με την έκπτωση; Δεν είναι άτοπο να πεις "δραχμική έκπτωση" στις μέρες μας; Και τι επιλογές έχεις; Μήπως να πεις _ποσοτική έκπτωση_ ως αντιδιαστολή με το _ποσοστιαία_; Αυτό μου φαίνεται αδόκιμο και μη επαρκώς ακριβές... Ω, πόσο νοσταλγώ το _δραχμική έκπτωση_ (και για άλλους λόγους, φυσικά!).

Εάν ποτέ γίνει γινόταν αποδεκτή η πρόταση του ΛΝΕΓ να λέμε "το εύρο", τότε τα πράγματα είναι θα ήταν απλά - διότι σχηματίζει επίθετο "ευρικός" κατά το σχήμα νεύρο->νευρικός. Αλλά "το ευρώ" τι να δώσει - "ευρωικός" κατά τα _ηρωικός, στωικός, τρωικός, εσκιμωικός_ κ.τ.ό.; Ή δικαιούμαστε να λέμε τελικά "ευρική έκπτωση" και είναι επαρκώς διαυγές και δόκιμο, κι ας μην είναι "το εύρο";

Ακούω, λοιπόν, γνώμες κι απόψεις: _ευρικός_ ή _ευρωικός_;


----------



## Count Baltar (May 15, 2008)

Αφού αυτό είναι το νόμισμά μας πλέον, λες χρηματικός και καθάρισες. Αν τώρα, παίξουν και δολάρια, τότε ίσως κάνεις την αντιδιαστολή. Θα ήθελα, όμως, να δω αυτή την περίπτωση με τα μάτια μου.


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Αφού αυτό είναι το νόμισμά μας πλέον, λες χρηματικός και καθάρισες. Αν τώρα, παίξουν και δολάρια, τότε ίσως κάνεις την αντιδιαστολή. Θα ήθελα, όμως, να δω αυτή την περίπτωση με τα μάτια μου.


Όταν μία επιχείρηση τιμολογεί έναν πελάτη της, τον πληροφορεί για την εκπτωτική πολιτική στην οποία τον εντάσσει. Έστω τώρα ότι ένας πελάτης απολαύει ποσοστιαία έκπτωση της τάξης τού 20%. Σε ένα όμως συγκεκριμένο είδος που βρίσκεται σε προσφορά, ισχύει "δραχμική" έκπτωση 100€ επί της τιμής καταλόγου. Τι του λέμε του πελάτη; Ότι στο είδος αυτό θα του παράσχουμε "χρηματική" έκπτωση δεν μπορούμε να του πούμε, διότι η έκπτωση είναι _σε χρήμα_ (ήτοι "χρηματική") και σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα είδη - απλώς υπολογίζεται βάσει ποσοστού κι όχι κατ' αποκοπή. Τον τρόπο υπολογισμού της έκπτωσης θέλουμε να δηλώσουμε εδώ - αυτό που τόσο βολικά εξέφραζε η λέξη "δραχμική".


----------



## Count Baltar (May 15, 2008)

Zazula said:


> η έκπτωση είναι _σε χρήμα_ (



Τρέχω τώρα και δεν προλαβαίνω, αλλά don't be so sure.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2008)

Έτσι που έχουν τα πράγματα, το καλύτερο επίθετο θα ήταν _ευρωτικός_.

Ωστόσο, μπορεί να λειτουργήσει το _ευρω-_ και σαν πρώτο συνθετικό (χωρίς ενωτικό είπαμε!).

Π.χ. το δάνειο σε ευρώ, ευρωδάνειο (και άντε μετά να καταλάβεις αν έχει σχέση με τα ευρώ, την Ευρώπη ή τη Eurobank).
Ή ευρωομόλογα (προφέρεται όπως το «βρομόλογα»).

Είναι απαραίτητο πάντως σε παλιά σύνθετα:
δραχμοφονιάς > ευρωφονιάς
Υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το δραχμοδίαιτος. Και τα φραγκοδίφραγκα θα τα κάνουμε ευρωδίευρα;

Για να επανέλθω στη σοβαρότητα του νήματος: είμαι υπέρ του επιθέτου *ευρωικός*.


----------



## Elsa (May 15, 2008)

Παρατηρούμε λοιπόν οτι στην εποχή των δραχμών δεν διστάζαμε να λέμε _φράγκα_, _δίφραγκα_ αλλά και _τάλιρα_, δηλαδή νομίσματα που δεν υπήρχαν πια. Εγώ πάντως, πολύ συχνά λέω το δίευρο -> δίφραγκο. Τώρα, για επίσημα κείμενα αλλάζει...


----------



## Count Baltar (May 15, 2008)

Λοιπόν, έχουμε δραχμική έκπτωση και ποσοστιαία έκπτωση. Άρα, νομίζω ότι η μετεξέλιξη της δραχμικής μπορεί να είναι απλώς η χρηματική.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 15, 2008)

Kαι, νομίζω, ακριβώς βάσει αυτού


> Το επίθετο "δραχμικός/-ή/-ό" είναι μια βολικότατη λεξούλα στο χώρο της οικονομίας και των επιχειρήσεων. Δηλώνει κάτι που έχει σχέση με τη *νομισματική αξία *της δραχμής: Δραχμική έκπτωση, που υπολογίζεται με βάση τη δραχμή.


και νομισματικός-ή, όπου δεν δημιουργείται άλλη σύγχυση.

Να λέμε ευρωδραχμικός; 
Κατά τη γνώμη εξαρχής έπρεπε και το ευρώ να ονομαστεί ευρωδραχμή, που ήταν η φυσιολογικότερη εξέλιξη από πολλές απόψεις.


----------



## Zazula (May 16, 2008)

Εφόσον ανέκαθεν είχαμε τα επίθετα _νομισματικός_, _χρηματικός_ και _δραχμικός_ να συνυπάρχουν και να χρησιμοποιούνται το καθένα στη δέουσα χρήση του, δεν είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος ότι κάποιο από τα δυο πρώτα μπορεί να υποκαταστήσει πλήρως το τρίτο, τώρα που εκείνο μας άφησε χρόνους ανεπιστρεπτί, και μάλιστα σε όλες τις χρήσεις.

Συμφωνώ ότι το _ευρωδραχμικός_ είναι μία πρακτική κατασκευή αλλά, χωρίς "ευρωδραχμή", δύσκολο το βλέπω να υιοθετηθεί. Εύκολα μπορούμε να πούμε _*ευρωνομισματικός*_, διότι παλαιότερα χρησιμοποιούταν το "ευρωνόμισμα".


----------



## Count Baltar (May 16, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Εύκολα μπορούμε να πούμε _*ευρωνομισματικός*_, διότι παλαιότερα χρησιμοποιούταν το "ευρωνόμισμα".



ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, όμως! Άλλο πράγμα το ευρωνόμισμα από αυτό για το οποίο μιλάμε τώρα. Έτσι, ζαζ;

Εγώ θα επιμείνω για το χρηματικός. Και δυστυχώς όλα τα "ευρωειδή" χτυπούν πολύ δυσάρεστα στ' αφτιά μου.


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Και δυστυχώς όλα τα "ευρωειδή" χτυπούν πολύ δυσάρεστα στ' αφτιά μου.


Εκτός από την *εύρωστη* οικονομία.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 16, 2008)

nickel said:


> Εκτός από την *εύρωστη* οικονομία.



Για αυτήν δεν θα έπρεπε να πούμε "ευρωστοειδής";


----------



## earlpiggot (May 19, 2008)

Σε αντιδιαστολή με την ποσοστιαία, ο προσδιορισμός θα έπρεπε να είναι *απόλυτη* έκπτωση· και οι δύο δε, είναι χρηματικές.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 19, 2008)

earlpiggot said:


> Σε αντιδιαστολή με την ποσοστιαία, ο προσδιορισμός θα έπρεπε να είναι *απόλυτη* έκπτωση· και οι δύο δε, είναι χρηματικές.



Συνεπώς ΚΑΙ το δραχμικό ήταν λάθος;


----------



## earlpiggot (May 19, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Συνεπώς ΚΑΙ το δραχμικό ήταν λάθος;


Αν θέλουμε να ακριβολογήσουμε, και αναφερόμενοι στη χρήση του αντί του «απόλυτος», ναι· ωστόσο, καθιερώθηκε, όπως και πολλά άλλα λάθη. 

Συμπληρωματικά, δεν με χαλάει καθόλου η διατήρηση του «δραχμικός», ακόμη και με την κατάργηση της δραχμής. Υπάρχουν και άλλα αντίστοιχα παραδείγματα· μόλις θυμηθώ κάποιο, θα επανέλθω.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 19, 2008)

earlpiggot said:


> Συμπληρωματικά, δεν με χαλάει καθόλου η διατήρηση του «δραχμικός», ακόμη και με την κατάργηση της δραχμής.



Συμφωνώ εκατό τοις εκατό, 
κι όλο ξεχνούσα να το πω.


----------



## Earion (Jan 5, 2011)

*Anti-euro = ;*

Ιδού τα αποτελέσματα της αμέλειας να καθιερωθεί κλιτή μορφή για το ευρώ (μερικοί θα έβλεπαν σε αυτό σκόπιμη παράβλεψη):

Δυο φορές μες στην ίδια παράγραφο χρειάζεται ο αρθρογράφος της _Καθημερινής _Πέτρος Παπακωνσταντίνου ένα επίθετο για να περιγράψει την ιδιότητα της αντίθεσης στο κοινό ευρωπαϊκό νόμισμα. Κι επειδή δεν το βρίσκει (αντιευρικός / αντιευρωικός;;;), αφήνει την ακλισία να στρογγυλοκαθήσει στην πρόταση.

Το *αντι-ευρώ *συναίσθημα εξαπλώνεται στη [Γερμανία].
Ο κίνδυνος της δημιουργίας ενός *αντι-ευρώ *κόμματος πρέπει να ληφθεί πολύ σοβαρά υπ’ όψιν.​_Η Ευρώπη του γερμανο-γερμανικού άξονα_, (Καθημερινή 31/12/2010, αλλά ισχύει μόνο για το έντυπο, γιατί στην ιστοσελίδα ανακαλύπτω ότι λείπει η δεύτερη πρόταση).


----------



## SBE (Jan 5, 2011)

Δε μας κάνει το ευρωικό, κατά το μινωικό;


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2011)

SBE said:


> Δε μας κάνει το ευρωικό, κατά το μινωικό;



Εμένα μου κάνει και ο _ευρωικός_ και ο _αντι-ευρωικός_ και ο _προευρωικός_ και ο _φιλοευρωικός_. Αλλά πολλοί φοβούνται το ευρώ και ακόμα περισσότεροι τα παράγωγά του.


----------



## SBE (Jan 6, 2011)

nickel said:


> Αλλά πολλοί φοβούνται το ευρώ και ακόμα περισσότεροι τα παράγωγά του.


Και τα derivatives να δεις πώς είναι για φόβο...
;)


----------



## Themis (Jan 9, 2011)

Το αρχικό ερώτημα του Ζάζουλα τέθηκε πριν από δυόμισι χρόνια, αλλά νομίζω ότι αξίζει να επανέλθουμε. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση της έκπτωσης, μπορούμε βέβαια να φανταστούμε "έκπτωση 100 ευρώ" και "έκπτωση 5%", χωρίς περαιτέρω διευκρινίσεις. Δεν νομίζω ότι θα υπήρχε σύγχυση. Αλλά το ερώτημα παραμένει: πώς θα μπορούσαμε να χαρακτηρίσουμε την έκπτωση αυτή; Θεωρώ ότι η βασική απάντηση δόθηκε ήδη στην ερώτηση, όταν έγινε λόγος για έκπτωση "κατ' αποκοπή". Αλλιώς θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε για εφάπαξ έκπτωση ή για πάγια έκπτωση.

Όσον αφορά τον διάδοχο του "δραχμικός", ας θυμηθούμε ότι τέτοιο επίθετο υπήρχε (αν δεν απατώμαι) μόνο για τη δραχμή και το δολάριο (δολαριακός): δεν είχαμε ούτε στερλινικό, ούτε φραγκικό, ούτε μαρκικό, και είναι απίθανο να αποκτήσουμε ρενμιμπικό. Αν όμως (μεγάλο αν) θα έπρεπε σώνει και καλά να αποκτήσουμε επίθετο για το ευρώ, η απάντηση στο αρχικό ερώτημα του Ζάζουλα ("ευρικός ή ευρωικός") θα ήταν ευρικός. Το πρόθημα "ευρω-" είναι δεσμευμένο από άλλη και μάλιστα πάγκοινη χρήση, υπονοώντας την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση ή, σπανίως και με μεγάλη βοήθεια συμφραζομένων, την Ευρώπη γενικά. Μόνο σύγχυση θα μπορούσε να προκαλέσει η χρησιμοποίησή του για το ευρώ. Για παράδειγμα, ο "ευρωσκεπτικιστής" έχει υπάρξει από καιρό, έχει κατακυρωμένη έννοια, και δεν μπορεί να νοηθεί σαν σκεπτικιστής ως προς το ευρώ. Το πρόθημα αυτό θυμίζει στη χρήση του το "αγρο-" ή το "ναρκο-", δεν πρόκειται για πραγματική σύνθεση αυτοτελών λέξεων. Επομένως, καθαρά θεωρητικό σήμερα το ζήτημα του επιθέτου για το ευρώ, το οποίο μάλλον δεν θα υπάρξει ποτέ, αλλά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να πρυτανεύει μια πρακτική λογική που αναγνωρίζει ότι, κατά γενικό κανόνα, η γλώσσα απεχθάνεται τις αμφισημίες που μπορεί να αποφύγει. Ας μην ξεχνάμε άλλωστε ότι, όπως είχε συζητηθεί σε ένα άλλο νήμα, δεν υπάρχει μόνο το ευρώ, αλλά υπάρχει και το δίευρο/του δίευρου, πεντάευρο, δεκάευρο κ.ο.κ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Όταν διάλεγαν για νόμισμα μια λέξη πρόθημα, ήταν σίγουρο ότι ετοίμαζαν πονοκεφάλους για γλωσσολόγους και άλλους. Ωστόσο, για επίθετο η Ευρώπη έχει το _ευρωπαϊκό_ και με τη γενναιοδωρία της μπορεί να μας αφήσει αν χρειαστεί το _ευρωικός_. Δηλαδή, δεν υπάρχει φόβος να διαδοθεί αυτός ο τύπος και να ζούμε με δισημίες. Αρκεί να υπάρχει ευρώ...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2011)

Χτες ήμουν για δουλειές στην τράπεζα. Ο υπάλληλος χρησιμοποιούσε τα «ευρικός» και «δολαριακός» για να διακρίνει τους λογαριασμούς μου. Μάλιστα ήταν πάρα πολύ άνετος με το «ευρικός», δίνοντάς μου την εντύπωση ότι —τουλάχιστο στον χώρο του— ο όρος είναι εδραιωμένος. (Τον τρίτο μου λογαριασμό δεν τον έλεγε «λιρικό» — για προφανείς λόγους. Αλλά θα μπορούσε να είναι «στερλινικός», βέβαια.)

ΥΓ Τώρα θυμήθηκα ότι η ΕΛΕΤΟ είχε εκφραστεί υπέρ του «ευρωικός» ήδη από το 2002: http://sfr.ee.teiath.gr/htmSELIDES/Technology/Orogramma/Orogr-52d.htm .


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 10, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Μάλιστα ήταν πάρα πολύ άνετος με το «ευρικός», δίνοντάς μου την εντύπωση ότι —τουλάχιστο στον χώρο του— ο όρος είναι εδραιωμένος.


Όταν λέει "τον ευρικό λογαριασμό", πώς γίνεται να μην ακούσεις "τον νευρικό λογαριασμό";


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Όταν λέει "τον ευρικό λογαριασμό", πώς γίνεται να μην ακούσεις "τον νευρικό λογαριασμό";


Έκανε μια ευδιάκριτη παύση. Αλλά, ακόμη κι αν δεν τη κάνει, είναι διά της εις άτοπον απαγωγής: Δεν μπορεί να λέει _νευρικός_, οπότε _ευρικός_. Κι άλλες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις υπάρχουν.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 1, 2014)

Από σήμερα η Λετονία έχει επίσημο νόμισμα το ευρώ (δεν ήξερε, δεν ρώταγε; ). Το γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον του πράγματος είναι πως ενώ αρχικά η κυβέρνηση έβγαλε απόφαση πως η επίσημη ονομασία του νομίσματος θα ήταν έιρο, αντέδρασσαν οι Βρυξέλλες. Η μεσοβέζικη λύση που τελικά επελέγη (euro στα επίσημα έγγραφα, eiro στην καθημερινή γλώσσα), δεν επικυρώθηκε από την ΕΚΤ που επέμεινε στην ομοιομορφία, υποθέτω στο όνομα της ευρωπαϊκής ενοποίησης.


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2014)

Για να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα τη γλωσσολογική διάσταση, από τη Wikipedia, σε κάπως προβληματικά αγγλικά:

In Latvian commonly used term is '*eiro'* (which somewhat resembles the West European _euro_, but has also taken its sound from _Eiropa_, the Latvian word for _Europe_). The officially used _euro_ is completely unacceptable form in Latvian. However in 2004 it was proposed by Terminology Commission of the Latvian Academy of Sciences that standardized usage should be _*eira*_ as _eiro_ is undeclinable in Latvian. The commission argued that with the a potentially frequently used term needs to fit especially well in the structure of Latvian grammar. They suggested that _eiro_ especially inconvenient to use in dative and locative, which would necessitate addition of _valūta_ ("currency") for clarification.

However, this decision resulted in public outcry, which resulted in the commission amending its original ruling to state that usage of _euro_ is completely unacceptable in Latvian, but _eiro_ is acceptable as parallel form, but its use should be limited and it should be dropped over time. The reasoning was explained, that while they still insist on use of _eira_, they acknowledge that a half of users of the language are not content with such form. They also commented that use of _euro_ (and _cent_ without nominative ending) is unreasonable demand from European Union and such use is unacceptable in Latvian as it is unpronounceable and written Latvian usually reflects pronunciation, and it does not create any associations to Latvian word for Europe, thus doesn't reflect intended meaning.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linguistic_issues_concerning_the_euro#Latvian

Φανταστείτε να έπρεπε εμείς να το πούμε _ε-ουρώ_.


----------



## SBE (Jan 1, 2014)

Τουλάχιστον εκεί έγινε μια δημόσια συζήτηση με συμμετοχή ειδικών της γλώσσας. Στην Ελλάδα δεν θυμάμαι να έγινε τίποτα τέτοιο.


----------



## Zazula (May 12, 2014)

Το *ευρωικός *ενισχύεται (π.χ. βλ. παρακάτω) — κι εγώ συνεχίζω να είμαι υπέρμαχός του: :)
Διαθέτει ένα έξυπνο και πολύ εύχρηστο σύστημα παροχής προτεινόμενης έκπτωσης, που προκύπτει από συνδυασμό της κατηγορίας πελάτη και είδους. Ακόμη είναι δυνατή επιπλέον ευρωική έκπτωση ή ποσοστιαία.​


----------

